# first run



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Nothing at all. Significantly longer than that and you can get into the yeast that has died breaking down, or "autolysis", which can lend a flavor of its own. It takes a while, yeast are tough critters and can hang in there dormant for some time. Some don't like the flavor and rack militantly and regularly, some leave it "on the lees" and age for years. Some yeast's autolysis flavor is even part of the flavor description, such as Lalvin's D-47 which lends a tropical fruit note with significant autolysis. 

I'll venture that most folks rack off the primary sediment when the vigor of primary ferment slows, and then rack occasionally over the next few months if at all as the secondary and subsequent yeastcakes are much cleaner and smaller. Occasionally I personally have left primaries alone for as much as a couple months longer than you describe because I'm a lazy man. I've never felt I've had an objectionable autolysis character, YMMV.


----------



## Gregory_Naff (Jun 28, 2005)

I too have left meads on the primary for a long time, like six months. Far longer than I would have dreamed of with a beer; even something big like a Barely wine. I haven't seen any noticeable affects. I know that some wineries will leave there must on the yeast for long periods of time to enhance the characteristics.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Err...Some meads (like really high alcohol) I'll intentionally leave on the lees for a year. I geuss its a little different, but I like the "autolysis" taste. It seems to give some citrus and smoke flavors to mead. I recently read that aging "sur lee" is common for some wines.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Well, I tried it tonight. Didn't taste so good. Added a dash of Ginger, much better. Drank about 6 ounces. Mush besher.....goonite


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

Myself, I only use a primary fermentor when adding fruit or herbs I don't want to keep in the fermentor for the duration. When I rack from primary to secondary I always shake the fermentor so as to take the sluffed yeast (Lees) with the must/mead into the secondary fermentor. This has "yet" to result in off flavors or aromas.

For a typical straight foreward fermentation I'll pitch straight to glass carboy (secondary fermentor), and will not rack prior to the mead reaching the desired A.B.V./Brix, then and only then do I leave the lees behind in the carboy.

Not all yeast lend themselves to aging "Sur lie". As Ben stated, Lavlin ICV-D47 is one that does, some will impart flavors that are not wanted and take longer to age out.

If you really want to learn about making mead form folks that make a lot of mead like myself, you might want to take a look at http://www.gotmead.com/smf/index.php . This is a group of Mazers "mead makers" who really have a lot of time invest in making mead, myself included.

At this writing I have, 6 gal. Avocado / Breakfast tea methoglin, 3 months old and has yet to be racked from primary, a Peanut Butter / Purple Sage mead, also 3 months old (I racked today) that is at 24% A.B.V., you don't taste the alcohol at all (my girl friend calls it "Liquid Panty Remover"), A Tupelo verietal mead 2 weeks old at 13% A.B.V. a braggot, this iced mead and a braggot.

There are way to many way to many ways to make mead for just one forum.

I like what I read hear, amd the opine of those that post here. Yet, http://www.gotmead.com/smf/index.php is really the place for mazers to go for the best info on making mead.

Anthony


----------

